# So this is why autonomous cars are behind schedule



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

https://electrek.co/2020/09/14/nikola-nkla-admits-faking-video-driving-prototype-weak-response/amp/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL......that was a priceless read.

Tech is all fake it till you fool them enough.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This is why Elon Musk is such a brilliant businessman and doesn't get caught out like this - instead of lying about what his vehicles can do now, he gives overblown predictions about what they will be able to do in the near future. As in 2016, when he claimed that by the end of 2017 the cars would be able to drive from LA to NYC in full autonomous mode. Nobody can say that his predictions won't happen, and when they don't Musk just comes up with some fluff along the lines of, "we're concerned about safety first and it wouldn't be right to do whatever-it-was because of this".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> LOL......that was a priceless read.
> 
> Tech is all fake it till you fool them enough.


I do wonder how they get away with doing this while accepting grants and subsidies from the federal government.

Most companies and people would be nailed to the wall with a fraud scandal.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I do wonder how they get away with doing this while accepting grants and subsidies from the federal government.
> 
> Most companies and people would be nailed to the wall with a fraud scandal.


If you bankrupt your company no one is going to be pointing the "fraud" finger at you...

Also if you sell out to a competitor and disappear like a fart in the woods all blame goes to the sucker you sold out to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you bankrupt your company no one is going to be pointing the "fraud" finger at you...
> 
> Also if you sell out to a competitor and disappear like a fart in the woods all blame goes to the sucker you sold out to.


Travis very Smart !

Some progress is being made . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis very Smart !
> 
> Some progress is being made . . .
> View attachment 509395


Until someone delivering pizza trips on that thing on the sidewalk and breaks his wrist.

:whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Until someone delivering pizza trips on that thing on the sidewalk and breaks his wrist.
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hmm...

Wonder if the can can knock itself over?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis very Smart !
> 
> Some progress is being made . . .
> View attachment 509395


Punks seem to steal my garbage can periodically, so this would just make it more of a target.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Punks seem to steal my garbage can periodically, so this would just make it more of a target.


You just need the autonomous self defense upgrade. Built in tasers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> https://electrek.co/2020/09/14/nikola-nkla-admits-faking-video-driving-prototype-weak-response/amp/


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I do wonder how they get away with doing this while accepting grants and subsidies from the federal government.
> 
> Most companies and people would be nailed to the wall with a fraud scandal.


I think they can only accept federal subsidies for cars that they sell. They haven't made or delivered any cars.

The check on those subsidies is that they only go to manufacturers that actually put the cars on the road. I don't know if they got any grants. As far as I know, Nikola was mostly funded by stock market exuberance. Most of the stock bros who invested in Nikola just lost a ton of money. A small bit of justice.

As far as getting in trouble, the main guy is being investigated by the SEC and their company might not survive the fraud scandal. If so, that's also a small bit of justice.

As a side note, GM's deal to manufacture cars for Nikola involved an agreement to take 80% of the federal credits for any cars made. That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Wonder if the can can knock itself over?


If it chase the raccoons away I'll buy one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> If it chase the raccoons away I'll buy one.





VanGuy said:


> You just need the autonomous self defense upgrade. Built in tasers. :smiles:


There you go Ratman... you need the self defense upgrade with tasers..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think they can only accept federal subsidies for cars that they sell. They haven't made or delivered any cars.
> 
> The check on those subsidies is that they only go to manufacturers that actually put the cars on the road. I don't know if they got any grants. As far as I know, Nikola was mostly funded by stock market exuberance. Most of the stock bros who invested in Nikola just lost a ton of money. A small bit of justice.
> 
> ...


Most times when companies open plants, warehouses, manufacturing facilities the local, state, or sometimes federal government helps subsidize the project and also give tax breaks.

They do this because if a company will bring in 600 high paying jobs the government and local population will see net financial gain.

When these companies "fake it" they technically can get all this help but fail in 2-5 years because they never had a marketable product.

This leaves tax payers holding the bill for million sometimes billions.

The company executives aren't held accountable for fraud after they've collected siphoned millions out of a destined to fail project.


----------

